# travelling to south of france



## crumblyned (Jun 27, 2011)

Hi I have recently read an article where the person travelling south through France to Bairritz found a route bypassing the toll roads but not adding on too much mileage ( or time) . Has anyone else travelled this route and where is it? Does it add a lot of time ( and mileage) onto your journey?


----------



## tonyt (May 25, 2005)

The example posted recently was the suggestion to take the N10 going south from Poitiers to Bordeaux rather than use the A10 toll road which runs parallel, and is longer.
I agree with that suggestion.


----------



## bigcats30 (Aug 13, 2012)

http://fr.mappy.com/#/0/M2/Ls/TDiscovery/N151.12061,6.11309,2.32641,46.68697/Z3/

use google chrome and it will translate

very easy to use and lets you choose various routes to find the cheapest toll (or free)


----------



## Bigusdickus (Nov 6, 2012)

Try this, it's brilliant!
http://www.viamichelin.co.uk/
Bd..


----------



## tonka (Apr 24, 2006)

Always do it non toll, both in car and motorhome.
Calais, Rouen, Chartes, N10 down to Bordeaux But the A63 (N10) south of Bordeaux that used to be free is now a new toll between jn 18 and 9.
Hard to avoid as no suitable parellel free road to use.
If heading into Spain we leave at jn 18 down to Mont de Marsen, Oleron st Marie and through the Somport tunnel, on to Zaragossa.


----------



## charlieivan (Apr 25, 2006)

crumblyned said:


> Hi I have recently read an article where the person travelling south through France to Bairritz found a route bypassing the toll roads but not adding on too much mileage ( or time) . Has anyone else travelled this route and where is it? Does it add a lot of time ( and mileage) onto your journey?


Apparently it is quite easy to avoid tolls on A10. When approaching peage take exit off of the motorway before the booths and then rejoin motorway at next junction after the peage. There are no booths on these exits so in effect the motorway is free except for lorries who have to use the motorway only. Friend of ours told me of this after recently returning from Spain. The short detour off and on again adds about 5 or 10 minutes to journey but avoids toll of 11+ euros.


----------



## BrianJP (Sep 17, 2010)

charlieivan said:


> crumblyned said:
> 
> 
> > Hi I have recently read an article where the person travelling south through France to Bairritz found a route bypassing the toll roads but not adding on too much mileage ( or time) . Has anyone else travelled this route and where is it? Does it add a lot of time ( and mileage) onto your journey?
> ...


Dont know how you work that out .As to my knowledge all junctions on the A10 certainly from Tours to Nth Bordeaux have machines at entrances and exits.


----------



## BrianJP (Sep 17, 2010)

charlieivan said:


> crumblyned said:
> 
> 
> > Hi I have recently read an article where the person travelling south through France to Bairritz found a route bypassing the toll roads but not adding on too much mileage ( or time) . Has anyone else travelled this route and where is it? Does it add a lot of time ( and mileage) onto your journey?
> ...


If your referring to Bordeaux to Spanish border then thats the A63.
If you have travelled this road in the past you will know what pain it was.
The French have spent Millions of Euros on improving it to make it a pleasure to drive on and in my opinion well worth the toll .


----------



## alhod (Nov 1, 2010)

Well worth taking the N10 from Poitiers to Bordeaux - no tolls and shorter than the A10. You also have the chance to see something of Charente and if you're stopping overnight you can do a lot worse than Verteuil sur Charente, 3km off the N10 just south of Ruffec.

Alan


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

If you're not in a hurry, why not avoid motorways altogether? 

We have our sat nav set to avoid motorways and thoroughly enjoy the very good national roads, and some a lot smaller! 

I suppose it depends on how much time you have.


----------



## listerdiesel (Aug 3, 2012)

After the Nuenen show in June, we were going to leave both trailers at Nuenen and drive down to Nice, camping on the way there and back, but have decided to leave the 'Engine' behind and take the trailer, it has everything we need in it and with two vehicles we can use it as a base for local exploration during the trip. Easier to use my WiFi booster as well.

We have planned to keep to the eastern side of France, avoiding virtually all motorways, but as we are not travelling TO somewhere, we'll be doodling along and taking our time.

Michelin Rouriers map is a good thing to have in the car, plus we have bought the eastern set of the more detailed maps that cover France, plus Vicarious Books campsite guide and ACSI site guide and card.

Peter


----------

